# BOUCHON BAKERY published by Artisan 2012 and the other 2013



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

On one cover (2012) I view a straw placed into a glass of dairy and on the other cover (2013) I view from the topside a well baked apple tart. What are the differences between both books/recipes????? Any major differences????


----------

